# Another post about breakfast fatties...



## bertman (May 27, 2019)

We have family in from overseas, so I thought I'd treat them to a memorable breakfast. Thanks to a post from loosechangedru, I decided to try a blueberry pancake fatty (we had leftover blueberry pancakes from yesterday's breakfast). Loosechangedru's recipe included blueberry cream cheese. I was skeptical.








I made two. One had the traditional eggs, red peppers, and cheese. But I've used hash browns in the past, and they end up mushy. So this time I used cheesy grits instead (and was glad I did!).
The second one included blueberry pancakes, real maple syrup, blueberry cream cheese, and pecans.






"Traditional"






Blueberry Pancake


Both were a big hit, and I will be making the blueberry pancake, or something similar, quite often in the future. It was an amazing blend of everything delicious in a breakfast, and worked so well.
The grits had no negative difference in texture like hash browns tend to do. This ingredient will also become a staple for future fatties.

Thanks for reading, and Happy Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## gburg tyrell (May 27, 2019)

Love the blueberry pancake fatty idea! I do a similar one but with blueberry muffins. I will have to give this one a try next!


----------



## sauced (May 28, 2019)

Looks delicious. I have done a breakfast fatty with blueberry waffles inside, never did one with pancakes, but will soon!!


----------

